# Clavier pour iPad Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover



## BlueVelvet (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pense m'offrir le petit frère du clavier Logitech pour iPad, sa version pour le mini:

http://www.logitech.com/fr-ch/product/ultrathin-keyboard-mini?crid=1221

Pour ceux qui utilisent le modèle iPad «grand» qu'en pensez-vous? Etes-vous aussi mitigés que iGé dans son test?

... et pour le détail, comment obtient-on les accents grave, aigu, circonflexe sur ce genre de claviers? Je ne vois pas de symbole sur l'image fournie par Logitech...?

Bref, témoignages bienvenus, et merci d'avance  !


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2013)

J'ai ce clavier pour l'iPad 2 et j'en suis très content.
Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne sur le mini mai j'ai bien peur que les touches soient trop petites...
Pour ce qui est des accents c'est comme pour un clavier classique.


----------



## BlueVelvet (15 Février 2013)

Merci pour ce retour! Pour la taille du clavier on verra...!

Mais s'agissant des accents, je me demande: sur un clavier genre MBP, on a les touches dédiées... Sur un clavier pour tablette (celui de Logitech version grand format semble juste réduit pour le mini, mais à peu près les mêmes touches), il n'y a pas les touches dédiées «è» ou «é»...

Donc pour les accents, comment fais-tu sur ton clavier Logitech? une touche à actionner en plus en tapant sur le «e»?


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2013)

Comme je te l'indiquais ci dessus, sur le clavier destiné à l'iPad 2 les touches "é" et "è" sont bien situées sur des touches dédiées.
Elles se situent respectivement sur les touches "2" et "7" et sont en accès direct sans combinaison de touches.
La photo du clavier que tu vois sur le site du vendeur est celle du clavier "QWERTY" et non celle du clavier "AZERTY" et du coup la rangée de touches du haut est différente.
Voir photo ici:


----------

